# 2022.09.18 & 19 • Trovoada na Beira Baixa (Vista da Serra do Muradal - Oleiros)



## windchill (19 Set 2022 às 20:48)

Num regresso sempre feliz a uma das minhas serras preferidas, a Serra do Muradal (Oleiros), consegui captar, ainda que ao longe, alguns raios da trovoada distante que se formou junto à fronteira com Espanha.

Ficam aqui alguns desses registos, espero que gostem 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMJaoK]
	
2022.09.18 - 233348 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKnaf]
	
2022.09.19 - 013548 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMJao4]
	
2022.09.19 - 013954 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMJanc]
	
2022.09.19 - 014304 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKn7Q]
	
2022.09.19 - 041852 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Aine (20 Set 2022 às 11:28)

Parabens! Belas fotos.


----------



## windchill (22 Set 2022 às 23:22)

Aine disse:


> Parabens! Belas fotos.


Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2022 às 15:32)

Fantástico como já vem sendo habitual!


----------

